# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Si jeni?

## FreeByrd

Hey, Popullore. Si jeni? Unë mendova se do të fluturojnë në Shqipëri, përmes Cyberspace të bisedoj me këta njerëz interesante në Ballkan. I "m lodhur e vetëm studjon historinë dhe popullin e Shqipërisë duke përdorur Internetin dhe bibliotekat. Nëse unë jam duke shkuar për të gjetur përgjigjet në pyetjet e mia i kam të ndaluar leximin rreth subjektit dhe të fillojnë për të dëgjuar zërin tuaj.

Së pari më lejoni, si një amerikan për të shprehur solidaritetin tonë me shqiptarët në Kosovë janë duke u përpjekur për të ndihmuar në përdorimin e Forcave Ajrore tonë për bombë njësitë ushtarake serbe dhe forcave paramilitare të angazhuar në spastrimin etnik.

I dytë më lejoni të propozoj këtë dolli kam dëgjuar të parë në film drejtuar nga John Ford, "njeri i qetë".
"_Pastaj, një dolli: May ditët tuaja të jetë e gjatë dhe plot lumturi, fëmijët tuaj mund të jenë të shumta dhe plot shëndet të mirë, dhe të gjithë mund të jetojnë në paqe ... dhe lirinë._"

më vonë
FreeByrd

----------


## Ziti

Pershendetje Free Byrd
Mire se te na vish ne Shqiperi!
Edhe ne po e pime nje dolli per ju. Kalofshi mire.

----------


## Endless

po ku je a i vrare

----------


## FreeByrd

> po ku je a i vrare


Fushat e vërtetë tona vrasje janë rrugët tona qytetit dhe autostrada. Rreth 43.000 njerëz vdesin çdo vit në Shtetet e Bashkuara nga aksidentet rrugore. Është si një thertore konkrete

----------


## Albo

FreeByrd merr pjese ne forum duke perdorur google translate, per te perkthyer mendimin e tij nga anglishtja ne shqip.

Albo

----------


## illyrian rex

> Hey, Popullore. Si jeni? Unë mendova se do të fluturojnë në Shqipëri, përmes Cyberspace të bisedoj me këta njerëz interesante në Ballkan. I "m lodhur e vetëm studjon historinë dhe popullin e Shqipërisë duke përdorur Internetin dhe bibliotekat. Nëse unë jam duke shkuar për të gjetur përgjigjet në pyetjet e mia i kam të ndaluar leximin rreth subjektit dhe të fillojnë për të dëgjuar zërin tuaj.
> 
> Së pari më lejoni, si një amerikan për të shprehur solidaritetin tonë me shqiptarët në Kosovë janë duke u përpjekur për të ndihmuar në përdorimin e Forcave Ajrore tonë për bombë njësitë ushtarake serbe dhe forcave paramilitare të angazhuar në spastrimin etnik.
> 
> I dytë më lejoni të propozoj këtë dolli kam dëgjuar të parë në film drejtuar nga John Ford, "njeri i qetë".
> "_Pastaj, një dolli: May ditët tuaja të jetë e gjatë dhe plot lumturi, fëmijët tuaj mund të jenë të shumta dhe plot shëndet të mirë, dhe të gjithë mund të jetojnë në paqe ... dhe lirinë._"
> 
> më vonë
> FreeByrd


Mire se erdhe FreeByrd 

Pershendetje nga nje qytetar i nje populli te vogel por shume te vjeter dhe me zemer shume te madhe. Nje pjese jo te vogel te kesaj zemre e ze populli mik amerikan.

God bless Amerika  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vidasusi

Përshëndetje dhe mirë se vjen FreeByrd.

Edhe pse jam antari i ri, njejtë si të në forum, megjithatë po më gëzon fakti që një i huaj po interesohet për shqiptarët, bile edhe duke u lodhur me google translete. Është për tu përshëndetur iniciativa yte.

Mos u ndje i huaj. Shqiptarët janë mikëpritësa. 
BUKË, KYRPË dhe ZEMËR. (Bread, Salt and Heart)

----------


## FreeByrd

> FreeByrd merr pjese ne forum duke perdorur google translate, per te perkthyer mendimin e tij nga anglishtja ne shqip.
> 
> Albo


Disa amerikanë presin të gjithë botën që të flasin dhe të kuptojnë Englsih. Unë nuk dua të vijnë në këtë forum me arrogancë të tillë, por për të treguar respekt dhe konsideratë, duke u përpjekur për të commincate në gjuhën tuaj. Mendova se me këtë mjet Internetit të reja (Google Translate) unë mund give it a try.

Për fat të keq Unë jam zbulimin e programit Google Translate është aspak e përkryer. Në fakt ajo ka shumë bugs.
Më lejoni t'ju jap një shembull.

Këto wordls janë atribuar të Gjergj Kastrioti (Skënderbeut)

Anglisht: ""_I have not brought you freedom, I found it here among you_.::
Anglisht në shqip përkthimi Google: "._Unë nuk ju kanë sjellë lirinë, kam gjetur këtu midis jush_.:"
Kjo nuk është një përkthim i saktë.

Kështu që unë ndryshojnë të japin kuotën e Skënderbeut në gjuhën angleze.

Anglisht: "_I did not bring freedom. I found it already in you_."
Anglisht në shqip Google Tranlation: "_Unë nuk e sjell lirinë. Kam gjetur atë tashmë në ju_."

Së fundi unë kam një translatlion të arsyeshme të ngushtë nga anglisht në shqip, por unë kam për të punuar shumë për të.
Këto bugs (problemet) në Programin Translation tregoni mua unë do të flas fjalë në këtë forum që në kohë do të jetë konfuze dhe ndoshta fyerje

Pra, si një fëmijë të vogël të mësuarit për të ecur të ketë durim, kur unë bie poshtë.

Kam harruar të shtoni përkthimin e disa nga postimet tuaja nga Google bëjnë fjalët tuaja të jetë si poezi abstrakte. Siç kam përmendur Translate program Google është aspak e përkryer. 
 :shkelje syri:

----------


## Endless

po he mo daku na humbe ti

----------


## FreeByrd

> po he mo daku na humbe ti


Këtu ne do të shkojmë përsëri. Një tjetër shembull i Google Translate shtrimin e një vezë.

"_po he mo daku_" nuk përkthehet në anglisht.

Këto Google "bugs" kanë filluar të bug mua.

----------


## Endless

haha, i was trying to say whats up?  how do you find our language?

----------


## FreeByrd

> haha, i was trying to say whats up?  how do you find our language?


OK. The dude speaks English  :buzeqeshje: 
The Albanian language  It's pretty cool. I like it. Of course English is a new born baby compared to Albanian. Your language and culture goes back before the United States even existed, even before Columbus discovered the New World. So I'm honored to communicate is such a ancient language.

_OK. dude flet anglisht
Gjuha shqipe It's pretty cool. I like it. Natyrisht në anglisht, është një foshnje e re e lindur në krahasim me gjuhën shqipe. Gjuha juaj dhe kultura shkon prapa para se Shtetet e Bashkuara edhe ekzistuar, madje edhe para se Kolombi zbuloi Botën e Re. Pra, unë jam i nderuar për të komunikuar të tilla është një gjuhë e lashtë._

----------


## Endless

This shit is funny. Kuddos to your patience and all that. We are honored with you presence in this forum too. You make us proud. :P

dude=shoku

----------


## FreeByrd

> This shit is funny. Kuddos to your patience and all that. We are honored with you presence in this forum too. You make us proud. :P
> 
> dude=shoku


Yep, the shit is probably going to get a lot funnier. There's no telling how many times I'll put my foot in my mouth fumbling with this Google Translation program. 

Anyway I appreciate the good vibes.

later
FreeByrd

----------


## stern

*Kalofsh sa me mire ketu FreeByrd*

----------


## FreeByrd

*Ziti*
Unë kam dëshirë mund të jetë një setër të jet dhe të fluturojnë për në Shqipëri për të vizituar coutnry tuaj, por unë nuk kam të holla.

*Endless*
Dude, I"m glad you're cool with my hanging out  in the Forum. Again thanks for the good vibes. 

*Albo*
Unë vlerësoj ju shpjeguar I use Google Translate për të komunikuar me anëtarët e forumit. Unë jam i sigurt se ata do të jenë tolerant dhe të durueshëm si unë pengohem me fjalët e mia

*Illyrian rex*
Si pasardhës të ilirëve kulturën tuaj të pasur arrin kthehet në një kohë para se romakët e deri më sot. Edhe pas gjithë kësaj kohe këto karakteristika janë të shihen ende sot në popullin shqiptar - dashuria e familjes, pavarësisë, kurajon dhe kodin tuaj e nderit (Besa)

Kombi juaj mund të jetë i vogël, por njerëzit tuaj janë Giants në zemrën e tyre dhe të kulturës.

*Vidasusi*
Kjo është një arsye pse erdha në këtë forum. Unë kurrë nuk kam dëgjuar apo lexuar fraza "Bukë, KYRPË zemër", e cila paraqet mikpritje shqiptare ndaj të huajve. Ju falënderoj për mësimdhënie mua shprehja dhe fjalët tuaja lloj dhe inkuraji

*Stern*
Unë jam mirënjohës për këshillën tuaj

----------


## Ziti

[QUOTE=FreeByrd;3018390]*Ziti*
Unë kam dëshirë mund të jetë një setër të jet dhe të fluturojnë për në Shqipëri për të vizituar coutnry tuaj, por unë nuk kam të holla.

ne c`vend te amerikes po jetoni freebyrd?

----------


## FreeByrd

[QUOTE=Ziti;3018395]


> *Ziti*
> Unë kam dëshirë mund të jetë një setër të jet dhe të fluturojnë për në Shqipëri për të vizituar coutnry tuaj, por unë nuk kam të holla.
> 
> ne c`vend te amerikes po jetoni freebyrd?


Më vjen keq. Zit. por "ne c`vend te amerikes po jetoni freebyrd?" nuk përkthehet. Unë nuk e kuptoj se çfarë ju ka thënë.

----------


## Jack Watson

Welcome to the board!

(Se mos është ndonjë shqiptar more dhe tall byfën me neve.  :ngerdheshje: )

p.s. Ziti asked: What state do you live?

----------


## FreeByrd

> Welcome to the board!
> 
> (Se mos është ndonjë shqiptar more dhe tall byfën me neve. )
> 
> p.s. Ziti asked: What state do you live?


Çfarë po ndodh, Jack Watson. Ju jeni një përkthyes shumë më mirë se Google. Unë e vlerësoj ndihmë

ziti,
Unë jetoj në jug amerikane në shtetin e Tennessee. Qyteti është Memphis në lumin Misisipi.

----------

